# Choppy Blue Marlin Day



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We headed out this morning and rode the NW chop to the trolling grounds starting east of the Nipple. Trolled west for hours with nothing. Did I say it was choppy..!!

I was already regretting the ride home in a beam sea but stuck it out. Just west of the Nipple and 131 I headed back into the chop towards the closest part of the Edge from where we were.

After 45 minutes finally a line goes off in 450 feet of water. We thought it was a big Wahoo the way it was acting. 40 minutes later we see the Marlin for the first time. And he sees us..!! Off again for another 30 minutes. We finally get him boat side, David Crawley gets a hold him and the fish shook him like a rag doll. 

Off again he goes and we had another leader touch 6 more times before safely releasing the 200lb. Blue.

Caught on the 30W with a blue/white Islander behind a Ballyhoo teaser bar. I think I'll quit using a blue/white Islander on the 30's...!! We hailed BluePrints and let him know we weren't drunk as I circled the fish many times.

Pics later...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Way to hang in there and get it done. Good report.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Excited for the pics! Good stuff


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you got a good fish hate I couldn't make the trip


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to stick it out Keith and crew! Look forward to the pics and choppy maybe a bit of an understatement for today's wx's 1-2's...haha!

Jimmy


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Keith Glad you and your crew got the Blue taken care of!!! It is so much sweeter when you are in a fight and getting your butt beat but you hang in there and win in the end.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll just bet you never thought about the chop of the sea during the fight of the fish. Sounds like it was well worth it. Looking forward to the pics! Have a great day!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

jjam said:


> Way to stick it out Keith and crew! Look forward to the pics and choppy maybe a bit of an understatement for today's wx's 1-2's...haha!
> 
> Jimmy


Way to go Keith and crew !! An understatement?? It was bigg past 50miles with the current pushing into that wind . But as soon as we got 5 miles south of the 131 it let up a bunch !


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice going on the marlin. By the way I caught a nice 20 lb grouper on that daiwa reel you sold me Saturda. I mentioned I was,going to make a big grouper rig out of it.  It was a good way to break it in.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You can't catch fish at the dock! Way to stick it out and be rewarded!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, looking forward to the pictures!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice report! By the way I caught a 20 plus pound grouper Saturday on the Daiwa sealine reel I bought from you. I told you I was going to use it as a grouper rig and it was a nice way to break it in. Thanks for the deal on the reel.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the bill Keith and crew, special kudos to you Keith for the courage and determination you have to get out there, always an inspiration to me...
Thanks for the post.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job. I'd like to see the pic of the Blue.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The video is on a buddies' phone b/c the Gopro screwed up...


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Keith! That's awesome!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats! Nice work on that Blue! Hanapa'a!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. Any pix at all?
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## someguy (Jul 6, 2008)

*That dosen't look like a GW express type*

Was it a Pursuit?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Not photos, no video yet?? looking forward to that!


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice job.


----------

